
The Gox Crater: Crowd Detectives Reveal Billion-Dollar Heist As Inside Job - robin_reala
http://falkvinge.net/2014/02/28/the-gox-crater-crowd-detectives-reveal-billion-dollar-heist-as-inside-job/
======
tjaerv
The article also notes that there may have been two suicides linked to Mt.Gox,
thus far.

